# nagtanda



## andreagirl

can anyone please help me to translate these sentences in english:?

1. Mabuti naman at nagtanda ka.
2. Mabuti naman at may takot ka pala sa akin.
3. Kinuha mo sana ang damit na binigay niya.
4. Kung kinuha mo sana ang damit na binigay niya may maisusuot ka sana sa party.

Thank you very much.


----------



## DotterKat

1. It's a good thing that you learned.
2. (It's good to know / It's a good thing) that you fear me.
3. (It would have been better had you / I wish you had ) accepted the dress that he/she offered.
4. Had you accepted the dress that he/she offered, you would have something to wear to the party.


----------



## Rhime

I'd agree with DotterKat's translations, but I feel #2 and #3 could also be translated as:

2. Good, you respect me. _("Takot" can be fear or respect.)_
3. You should have accepted the dress/clothes. _("Damit" is clothes in general, we say "bestida" when we mean a dress in particular.)_

Another note: All these sentences have a reprimanding/scolding tone to them.


----------



## bouncingbetty

4. If you had taken the clothes s/he offered you, you would have had something to wear to the party.

Naman is difficult to translate in English. Pala is an expression conveying a message that, whether true or facetious, the statement is new to the speaker


----------



## andreagirl

thank you guys for the translations


----------

